# turn out in a certain way (situation)



## trigel

:כמו במשפט הבא "turn out"/"end up"  איך אומרים

"I wish it didn't turn out like this"
"Everything turned out well in the end"

?"האם המילה היא "להסתדר" או "להיגמר


----------



## airelibre

לצאת is used that way, but also לסיים. 

בסוף, הכל יצא טוב
אם לא תשתנה, אתה עלול לסיים כמו אבא שלך


----------



## ystab

להסתדר is to turn out in a positive way. להסתיים/לסיים/לגמור/להיגמר in this context is more to end up. לצאת is also good, but there are cases where it won't fit, like in airelibre's second example. 

להסתבר is in higher register, but again, it can't be used in all cases. One exampe, האירוע הסתבר להיות עצרת מחאה נגד השלטון - the event turned out to be a protest rally against the government. Another one, הנסיך שנדמה רשע הסתבר כטוב לב - the prince who seemed wicked turned out as kind.


----------



## airelibre

There is also התברר - literally to become clear.
התברר (לי) שהוא לא ידע כלום
It turned out (It became clear to me) that he didn't know anything.


----------



## trigel

On a related note how would you say "come down" as in "It always comes down to this argument/fight in the end"?


----------



## ystab

מסתכם or מתמצה. In your example, בסופו של דבר זה תמיד מתמצה/מסתכם בטיעון הזה.


----------



## trigel

And if I meant ויכוח by "argument"?


----------



## ystab

Oh, another option for turn out is להגיע לכדי. 

Is there a difference in English in the meaning of "comes down" when argument means ויכוח?


----------



## trigel

I meant when "comes down to" can't be replaced with "can be summarized by". Would it be correct to suppose there is no difference in Hebrew in this case?


----------



## ystab

I think מגיע ל- or מגיע לכדי would do, assuming I understand your intention. 

בסוף זה תמיד מגיע לכדי הוויכוח הזה.


----------



## Stifled

בסופו של דבר, זה תמיד נגמר בוויכוח

בסופו של דבר, זה תמיד מגיע לידי וויכוח

Both are possible. בסופו של דבר זה תמיד מסתכם בוויכוח sounds a bit jarring since you can't sum something, or (לסכם) with an argument, 
as the argument implys that the matter is still pending. Having said that, you can לגמור something with an argument and break up 
in bad terms. To illustrate my point, I would state the obvious, that you can't say: סיכמנו את זה בוויכוח.


----------

